# Low AMH....is this the end?



## Cornflower (Jun 5, 2011)

Just learned from my clinic that I have the pretty poor AMH level of 1.4. (Haven't had any tx yet). Haven't received doc's letter but I'm guessing that's any IUI options out of the window and maybe makes IVF a pretty long shot. Soooo upsetting, especially when you can't get a friend on the phone! Just don't know if I'm prepared for taking on such long odds.


----------



## Icedgem (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Cornflower

It is always a shocker to get numbers lke that - especially if you weren't expecting it.  if it is any consolation, my AMH was 1.1, I had one cycle of IVF and my super cute 1 year old has just gone to bed. I appreciate that I was very lucky and that it was a long shot but I took the view nothing ventured nothing gained.  Very best of luck with whatever is next for you.

Hope you get a friend to talk to soon.

xx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Cornflower,
Numbers are numbers. You won' tknow till you do an IVF and find out how well your body reacts to drugs.
I would not give up that quickly on your own eggs yet. Have try and see..
Wishing you lots and lots luck.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Cornflower (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi, Thanks for your messages.

Icedgem - that's exactly the kind of story that perks me up! I'm a little nervous of IVF drugs because have had a blood clot in the past and know they can clot your blood. But my GP is relaxed about it so maybe I should be too! But I think today has made me realise just had how hard it is to go through this process when you're single. (Not that it's not hard with a partner, I'm sure....)


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Cornflower,
This time around I am going to take blood thiner drugs.. So you can too.. Talk to your GP or consultant.
Kukixx


----------

